# New comic based on the Munchies... Michelle Meets the Munchies!



## fatgirl33 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi folks,

Just a quick note to let folks know that I've started a new comic strip for the Summer... I finally broke down and indulged my love of the Munchies (you know, the '80s public service announcement from Saturday morning cartoons?)... After reading Coyote Wild's story a few years ago, this kind of thing has been kicking around in my head. So I'm going to give it a shot!

You can see it at http://ponderous.0catch.com, updates will continue thru the Summer.

Hope you enjoy!
Brenda


----------



## fatgirl33 (Sep 10, 2011)

Just a quick update... pages 5-9 were just posted, and the Munchies have arrived! 

:eat1:


Thanks to all those who have been reading, and especially those who have been sending me feedback!

Brenda


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Sep 13, 2011)

I loved it, very well done!!!!!


----------



## fatgirl33 (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks! There is more to come, hope to have more pages up in the next week or two.

Thanks for reading!
Brenda


----------



## Jumph (Dec 9, 2011)

good story, i hope for a update soon.


----------



## fatgirl33 (Dec 17, 2011)

I hope to get a bunch more online before Christmas... they should be online in the next week or so.

Thanks for reading!
Brenda


----------



## imogenbakerbell (Jan 16, 2012)

And I thought my chest was big *feels very small now* I enjoyed that  I like the way you've drawn the Munchies, made me laugh. Would love to see more.


----------



## fatgirl33 (Oct 27, 2012)

The Munchies comic is finally completed! Please go take a peek, and I hope you will enjoy!

I had an awful lot of fun drawing the extreme expansion in this one, it was a nice tangent to go on, but now I'm going to get back to the regular Michelle's Diary comic...

Thanks for reading!
Brenda 

View attachment big_michelle_400.jpg


----------



## BTB (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks it was quite the frun read


----------



## coyote wild (Nov 3, 2012)

I loved it!!! I think there should be more Munchie tales. I would love to see all the different takes from the great artists we have around here.

Well done, Brenda! After following you for more than ten years, you still manage to impress.


----------



## fatgirl33 (Nov 13, 2012)

Thank you, cw! Seeing as how you have written one of the most awesome Munchies stories ever (my personal fav!), I take this as a huge compliment!

Hugs,
Brenda


----------

